
America Is Giving Up on Coronavirus – and the Consequences Will Be Devastating - tangue
https://eand.co/whats-the-price-of-living-in-america-your-life-7f2e6b7b6c05
======
octygen
Sadly, this is very true. It's not cool anymore (just check Google Trends to
confirm) to think about it and society doesn't care enough about the
vulnerable that it affects (old and poor). Or they care, but they care about
themselves and their families (therefore their income) more. Not judging. Just
what I'm seeing.

------
downshun
on the flip side, at least we now have a rough measure of the attention span
of the hive mind

~~~
octygen
Great point. Marketers would be foolish not to use this data and extrapolate
especially for something so global.

I wonder if it could also be used for good though...

------
redis_mlc
Makes sense to me.

Without adequate testing, tracing, a vaccine or medical insurance in the US,
the only endgame is herd immunity, like every other flu or plague in history.

